# Door Issue



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

We plan to paint our 1973 house this summer. The aluminum storm door is an odd size, and I'm sure replacing it is beyond my fixed income budget....so I'd like to restore it as well as I'm able and re-paint of course. The 'glass' is acrylic and all scratched. The door faces north. I live near St. Paul, MN. I'm looking for suggestions, tips, or any info on how to proceed. If you need some additional info feel free to PM me or I'll be back here to provide an answer. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

other than the acrylic in rough shape, what else is wrong w/ the door... 
is the paint on it missing/deteriorated???


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That sounds like a very doable project. Replace the acrylic and strip and refinish the aluminum frame. If the aluminum is pitted you could fill it with automotive body filler aka "Bondo" and or spot putty etch and prime the frame then spray it the color you want. https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Automotive-Body-Repair-Putty/zgbs/automotive/3097823011


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Berry; the auto parts supply stores carry polishing kits for acrylic car headlights; they work like a hot damn!
I just recently did the headlights on my wife's car, they were totally 'fogged' when I started...clear as glass when I finished.
I used the "Mothers' brand kit...
https://mothers.com/products/nulens...all-4lights-07251?_pos=1&_sid=af9533820&_ss=r
I give it 5 stars!

You do need an electric drill to power the polishing assembly.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

roxanne562001 said:


> That sounds like a very doable project. Replace the acrylic and strip and refinish the aluminum frame. If the aluminum is pitted you could fill it with automotive body filler aka "Bondo" and or spot putty etch and prime the frame then spray it the color you want. https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Automotive-Body-Repair-Putty/zgbs/automotive/3097823011


the short easy answer is to wash and lightly sand the door and shoot it w/ *wrinkle paint...*
*or the ilk...*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Berry; the auto parts supply stores carry polishing kits for acrylic car headlights; they work like a hot damn!
> I just recently did the headlights on my wife's car, they were totally 'fogged' when I started...clear as glass when I finished.
> I used the "Mothers' brand kit...
> https://mothers.com/products/nulens...all-4lights-07251?_pos=1&_sid=af9533820&_ss=r
> ...


use *off bug spray instead...*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait...what? How does that eliminate the surface damage to acrylic?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Wait...what? How does that eliminate the surface damage to acrylic?


ahhhh...
DIIK...
but it works...
it still needs to be buffed out...
and really clears up those plastic headlight covers...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm almost afraid to ask how you know this...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Berry; the auto parts supply stores carry polishing kits for acrylic car headlights; they work like a hot damn!
> I just recently did the headlights on my wife's car, they were totally 'fogged' when I started...clear as glass when I finished.
> I used the "Mothers' brand kit...
> https://mothers.com/products/nulens...all-4lights-07251?_pos=1&_sid=af9533820&_ss=r
> ...


Wonder if that’ll work on cataracts?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wonder if that’ll work on cataracts?


Yup, it is in the buffing,use a piece of insulation and a drill motor,be sure to wear goggles,my optomologist did when he did mine. Things will be fuzzy for awhile.
Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

You got ‘em going, Stick! Lovin’ it...

The wrinkle paint does collect dirt and holds onto it, I’m afraid, but it does look good. How about a nicely finely sanded (brushed look) approach with a clear coat? Paint a cool scene on the acrylic sheet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask how you know this...


toothpaste works too...
buddy has an autobody shop told me about it..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> toothpaste works too...
> buddy has an autobody shop told me about it..


Efferdent???
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Efferdent???
> Herb


snork!!!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

"You wonder where the yellow went when you brush your lights with Pepsodent"...:dance3:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> "You wonder where the yellow went when you brush your lights with Pepsodent"...:dance3:


I didn't know you could sing, Nick, looks like you have a career ahead of you.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I didn't know you could sing, Nick, looks like you have a career ahead of you.
> Herb


the entertainment should be priceless..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the entertainment should be priceless..



...but the image is killin' me...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ...but the image is killin' me...


oh the migraines..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Another thread hijacked! I blame Berry... 
If he'd just been upfront and said it was about toothpaste from the get-go.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wonder if that’ll work on cataracts?


You mean I could have done my cataract at home?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If the toothpast or the headlight cleaner doesn't work, replace the plastic. Wonder if you could find some shatterproof glass to put in instead? It won't yellow or scratch easily.

When you take the door down, you can try a number of cleaning chemicals on it, starting with something like Simple Green and a stiff scrub brush. If that doesn't do the trick, something stronger. Once cleaned, if you wish, fill the pits with bondo, let set and dry, sandpaper it smooth then paint. THEN put the glass or restored plastic, or new plastic/glass panel back in. That's what I'd do anyhow. Don't use storm doors here.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Buffing car lights works well but doesn't last as long as when they were new. I believe there's a UV coating on them originally that gets removed in the process. At the price of replacing them, it's still worthwhile though.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Buffing car lights works well but doesn't last as long as when they were new. I believe there's a UV coating on them originally that gets removed in the process. At the price of replacing them, it's still worthwhile though.


Would this work?

https://www.cerakote.com/shop/cerakote-coating/AH-CHLKIT00/cerakote-headlight-kit

HErb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Herb, I've never tried that but I believe that UV protection is needed for plastics to last outdoors. Maybe even the bulbs emit UV rays. My old Jeep lights lasted about well over a decade before they got all foggy. After a buffing they looked quite good but only for a couple of years. I had to buy a new Jeep after that.


----------



## Ada1mhill (Apr 8, 2021)

Oil based paints works the best for the protection against UV light. When I bought my patio door I was really concerned about the materials that I should use for the protection of my door. After a few researches on the best products of the market , I decided to use shatterproof glass for my door. It worked perfectly ! 5 years from now and my door still looks like new. Btw , the door I ordered from Buy Patio Doors & Sliding Patio Doors Quality Patio Doors and Sliding Patio Doors From Jeld-Wen . Really nice guys , appreciated the service !


----------

